# Need single core functionality



## chardar (Feb 6, 2012)

This isn't overclocking as such, but i thought u guys might be able to help.

We have an application which requires a single core cpu and no newer than windows xp. I have been looking at ways to upgrade our current P4 doing this app.

I know the FX-57 was the fastest single core chip and i see they come around on ebay occasionally. My question is, at which point is a multi-core chip with the the other cores disabled in the boot.ini faster than the FX-57?

Trying to figure which is our best bet for an upgrade here.....

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------

